# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  {Θα σου πουμε εμεις!}Τι μεταλλαξη ειναι το Budgerigar μου?

## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια!!!
Σε αυτο το θεμα μπορειτε να βαζεται φωτογραφια το μπατζι σας και να σας λεμε τι μεταλλαξη ειναι αυτοι που ξερουμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο μικρός που μου έδωσε η Χρύσα, τελικά τι μετάλλαξη είναι;;;  :winky: 

Ορίστε .... 

όταν, ήταν 5 μηνών....



Εδώ μία πιο πρόσφατη!



Και οι γονείς του ....

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη μπορεις να βαλεις και τα φτερα πο πανω αλλα και το κεφαλι?
Blue Dark factor ειναι σιγουρα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν λες από το κεφάλι, εννοείς την μπροστινή μεριά;;;

----------


## serafeim

και απο πανω λοξα να φενεται!!!
Στα σιγουρα ομως οπως ειπα και ποιο πανω ειναι Dark factor!!!  Βασικα εχει 1 σκουρο παραγοντα αλλα εξακολουθει να λεγεται Dark Factor η μεταλλαξη!!  :Happy:

----------


## panoss

Και το δικό μου τι είναι???

----------


## serafeim

Σου ειναι Blue Dominant Pied Παναγιωτη!! Πανεμορφη μεταλλαξη!!  :Happy:

----------


## panoss

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ορίστε!  :Happy: 

Από πάνω!






Το σώμα από τα πλάγια!







Από μπροστά!

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη ναι σκετο Blue Dark factor (1 σκουρο παραγοντα)!!!
Τωρα τι γονιδια κρυβει δεν το ξερουμε αυτο  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε στο περίπου να βρούμε τα γονίδια που κρύβει ;;;

Οι πρόγονοι του Πίπη.... ( παππούδες του ) 



και όπως είπαμε οι γονείς...



Στο περίπου;;;  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη στην πρωτη φωτο το μπλε τι ομορφο που ειναι???????????????????????

εμεινα........ λαμπει απο υγειααααα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι της Χρύσας...  :winky:  
Πραγματικά δείχνει υγιέστατο!!! Τα φροντίζει πάρα πολύ καλά....  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Cinnamon grey εχει σιγουρα αλλα μου φενεται και opaline!!! To dark factor το ειπαμε ενταξει αλλα με 1 σκουρο παραγοντα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπαρχει καποιος γενετικος οδηγος που να ειναι ευκο οςστην χρηση και ευκατανοητος....;;;;  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Προσωπικα Ευθυμη δεν ξερω!!! :/
Τα budgerigar ειναι ποιο πολυπλοκα!!!
Εγω απο θυληκο αλμπινο και αρσενικο αρχεγωνο εχω βγαλει :
Green Cinnmon
Lutino
Albino
Normal green
Normal blue 
Blue Dark factor  1 παραγοντα σκουρο
Green dark factor
Blue cinnamon
Και ακομα με εκκπλησει!!! Σιγουρα παιζουν πολλα ρολο!!  :Happy:  Στο περιπου ομως για εσενα σου ειπα!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

> Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε στο περίπου να βρούμε τα γονίδια που κρύβει ;;;
> 
> Οι πρόγονοι του Πίπη.... ( παππούδες του ) 
> 
> 
> 
> Στο περίπου;;;


100% Θάμπωμα



Clear body!!!

εχει αι αυτα τα δυο Ευθυμη!!! το γκριασπρο

----------


## serafeim

Εχει κοκκινα ματυα? γιατι δεν βλεπω καλα... η οθονη μου ειναι πολυ φωτεινη!! :/

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι, όχι... κανονικά μαύρα με κίτρινο δακτύλιο!  :Happy: 
Όντως, τα άτιμα κρύβουν πολλά " μέσα "  τους!!!

Εαν το ζευγαρώσω με κάποια από τις αγαπημένες μου μεταλλάξεις, albino ή lutino , τότε τι πουλιά θα πάρω;
Η αυτά εξαρτάται και από τους προγόνους του ;  :winky:

----------


## Stelios17

Εξαρταται απο τους προγονους!!!
γιατι εγω ζευγαρωσα ενα blue dominant pied(δεν ξερω τους προγονους γιατι μου τον χαρισαν) με την albino(με μανα κατι σαν rainbow green και πατερα blue yellowfaced) μου και τα 2 απο τα 3 που μπορω να διακρινω γιατι ειναι 20 ημερων σχεδον ειναι σαν τον πατερα τους..

----------


## serafeim

αν ο πατερας εχει ινο τοτε θα βγαλεις ινο αν οχι τοτε πανε 50-50 και ποιο πολυ τα διπλα γονιδια... πυστευω να με καταλαβαινεις.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμμ... σε έχασα λίγο!  :Happy:   :Confused0006:  ::  ::

----------


## serafeim

οταν μπω απο υπολογιστη θα σου δωσω να καταλαβεις... :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> οταν μπω απο υπολογιστη θα σου δωσω να καταλαβεις...


Περιμένω....  :Happy:

----------


## Stelios17

Εννοει πως αν ο πατερας ειναι albino,lutino,creamino τοτε θα εχουμε αν οχι σιγουρα 90% απογονους albino,lutino,creamino εξαρταται απο το τι ειναι ο πατερας!!
Αν ειναι η μητερα albino,lutino,creamino τοτε οι πιθανοτητες ειναι 50%-50% οι πιθανοτητες των απογονων και φυσικα παραγοντας εξαρτησης οι παππουδες..
δηλαδη πολυ πιο δυσκολο!!!

----------


## serafeim

περιπου... εννοουσα οχι να ηταν ο πατερας ινο.. αλλα να ειχε εστω γονιδιο ινο... σε συνδυασμο με τα γονιδια ινο της μανας θα βγαινανε και μικρα ινο...

----------


## tweety

Ειλικρινα μπερδευτηκα!!!
Για πειτε μου κι εμενα τι ακριβως παιζει με τα δικα μου?
Ας αρχισουμε απο τα ευκολα!


Το γκρι θηλυκο



Κι αυτο το ζευγαρι

----------


## serafeim

Γεια σου Νεκταριε!!  :Happy: 
Εμενα μου φενεται (δεν βλεπω καλα την εικονα δεν ξερω θα προτιμουσα να φενεται ολοκληρο το πουλακι και μια με τα φτερα να φενονται) Gray cinnamon dark factor

----------


## serafeim

ωπ... το απο κατω δε το ειχα δει...
το αριστερο ειναι αρχεγωνο και λογο της μετταλαξη που εχει clearwings γινεται ετσι... για αυτο δεν εχει κοκκινα ματυα!!!
το δεξι εχει στο αιμα του yellow face αλλα ειανι σιγουρα σιναμον!!!

----------


## tweety

Σειρα εχουν τα επομενα...



 

*Apollon 

  
Lucky*

----------


## serafeim

η lucky ειναι blue spangle opaline...
ο Apollon φενεται το ιδιο απλα δεν εχει  opaline αλλα δεν το βλεπω καλα και σαν να εχει σιναμον.... θελω και απο πανω φωτογραφια απο την πλατουλα τους να φενεται...

----------


## tweety

Ειναι λιγο θολες αλλα ελπιζω να καταλαβεις τι μεταλλαξη ακριβως ειναι...

----------


## Eliccaios

Ζηλεψα θελω και εγω χαχα

----------


## serafeim

> Ειναι λιγο θολες αλλα ελπιζω να καταλαβεις τι μεταλλαξη ακριβως ειναι...


light blue opaline δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για clear wing ομως

----------


## serafeim

> Ζηλεψα θελω και εγω χαχα


Αριστερα ειναι dark eye clear wing pied
μεση ειναι αρχεγωνο
δεξια ειανι dominant pied

----------


## Eliccaios

αμα ζευγαροσουνε τη θα βγαλουνε πιστεβεις η θυλικια ειναι 6-7 χρονων και δεν ειναι πυρομενει ακομα παραξενεβομε απο την μια και φωβαμε απο την αλλην μηπος δεν πυροσει ποτε της και δεν ζευγαροσει..ο αρσενικος ειναι 5-6 και το δεξι θυλικο ειναι 8 μηνον....

----------


## serafeim

δυσκολο να το γνωριζει καποιος σε τετοιες μεταλλαξεις!!!

----------


## Eliccaios

κατι εστω μια ιδεα το τη μπορει κανενα αλμπινο? η λουτινο ? γιατι μου αρεσουνε πολυ και θελω να εχω γιατι αμα δεις ενα θεμα δικο μου εχω αναλαβει κατι μπατζι ενος γνωστου που δεν ηξερε απο μπατζι και ητανε σε χαλια και τα προσπαθω να τα στρωσο τελος παντων το ενα απο τα μπατζι του γνωστου ειναι λουτινο και τον ζηλεψα να στο πω ετσι... για πες μου μια ιδεα  ειναι σπανιο να ξερουμε τι θα βγαλουν η ειναι σπανιο να τα δεις τα συγγκεκριμενα μαζι γιατι δεν βρισκοντε ..?

----------


## serafeim

1) Αν δεν εχουν γονιδιο -ινο δεν θα βγαλουν -ινο πουλακια!!!
2)Αν δεν βγαλεις το ενα μπατζι το μιρκο δεν θα ζευγαρωσουν ποτε
3)τα μικρα θα βγουν σιγουρα pied,αρχεγωνα και πολυ πιθανον μπλε

----------


## Eliccaios

Το μικρο τωρα το πυρα δεν εχω καιρο και η θυλικια οσο καιρο την εχω μαζι με τον αρσενικο δεν λεει να πυροσει....
βεβαια το μικρο βγενει καθε φεβρουαριο...

----------


## stavroskaiser

Καλησπέρα εμένα τι είναι τα budgie μου παρακαλώ και ποιο χρώμα θα υπερισχύσει σε μια γέννα??

----------


## serafeim

το αριστερο ειανι λουτινο αλλα οχι εντονο!!! Αυτο βγαινει συνηθως απο αλμπινο με λουτινο!!!
το δεξι ειναι yellow face blue ... αλλα αν δω και την πλατυ του θα δω αν εχει καποιο γονιδιο αλλο οπως spangle και opaline!!!
σιγουρα το μπλε αλλα μετρανε πολυ τα γονιδια του παπου και της γιαγιας αλλα και του μπαμπα και της μαμας!!!

----------


## stavroskaiser

Αντε να βρώ την μαμά και τον παππού :Ashamed0005: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Jumping0046:

----------


## stavroskaiser

Ορίστε και μια πλάτη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα το μπλε μου δείχνει για : Yellow Face II Blue, και λόγω των ριγών opaline και greywing νομίζω...!! Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος!!
Το κίτρινο μάλλον δεν είναι lutino καθαρό γιατί έχει και ρίγες στην πλάτη. Μου φέρνει για Lutino με clearwing ή dilute (=θάμπωμα) !! Είναι πολλές μεταλλάξεις αναμεμιγμένες!!  :winky: 

Πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφα ό,τι και να είναι! Τώρα για απογόνους δύσκολο, εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τι μεταλλάξεις ακριβώς έχουν αυτά, πόσο μάλλον οι γονείς τους, οι γονείς των γονιών τους και ούτω κάθε εξής!!  :Happy: 

Ρίξε μία ματιά:

*Budgie : μεταλλάξεις ( photos )*

----------


## stavroskaiser

Ευχαριστώ πολυ ελπίζω την άνοιξη με την ενηλικίωση να έχω πανέμορφα μωράκια πάντος σαν ζευγάρι τα πάνε πολύ καλά όλο φιλιά είναι και το αρσενικό ολο της καθαρίζει τα φτερά  ::

----------


## serafeim

Να αναθεωρησω την παραπανω αποψη μου!!!
Πιστευω....
το μπλε ειναι (white-based) yellowface type II, opaline, gray wing, με ενα σκουρο παραγοντα (dark factor)...
το αλλο αν εχει κοκκινα ματια ειναι (yellow-based) Fallow... αν ομως δεν εχει κοκκινα ματια ειναι (yellow-based) opaline, diluted (στην 1η φωτογραφια που εχει εντονο φωτισμο διακρινω και yellow face)

----------


## maria.lulu

Τα δικά μου τι είναι;





Ο πράσινος παπαγάλος έχει και λοφίο!

----------


## maria.lulu

Μπορεί ένα παπαγαλάκι να έχει λοφίο;

----------


## Eliccaios

Ενα παπαγαλακι οχι δεν γινεται να εχει λοφο σε αυτο το ειδος λοφο εχει το κοκατιλ τωρα οσο αφορα την ρατσα δεν ξερω εγω θα σου πει το παιδι και δευτερον καλητερα να διαβασεις για την διατροφη τον παπαγαλον η τροφες που εχεις μεσα αυγοτροφη και τετια ειναι κακο για τα πουλια γτ 1ον ειναι πολυ λυπαρες και 2ον αμα εχουνε μπισκοτακια ακομα χειροτερο...

Και βαλτα σε μεγαλητερο κλουβη δεν ειναι το καταληλο κλουβη για αυτο το ειδος πουλιου το κλουβη που εχεις ειναι μονο και μονο για ενα καναρινι...

Συγνωμη για το of-topic παδια...!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Eliccaios αν παρακολουθούσες και το άλλο θέμα της θα έβλεπες ότι τα άλλαξε κλουβί και τα έβαλε σε ζευγαρώστρα 76.... !

----------


## Eliccaios

Ευθυμη δεν εχω ψαξει καθολου αυτες της μερες ειναι πολυ λιγος ο χρονος μου και δεν προλαβενο να κανω τιποτα 1-2 θεματα διαβαζω και βγενω παντος θα το ψαξω ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## maria.lulu

Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι τα παπαγαλάκια;
Ο πράσινος παπαγάλος δεν έχει το λοφίο των κοκατίλ, αλλά κάτι σαν μοϊκάνα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία θα δείξει τι είναι, από πάνω και από τα πλάγια!!  :Happy: 
Όταν μπορέσεις βγάλε την... !!

Λοφία δεν έχουν σας των κοκατίλ και κοκατού, αλλά τα εκθεσιακά παπαγαλάκια έχουν πιο φουντωτό κεφάλι. Αυτό δεν είναι εκθεσιακό γιατί θα έπρεπε να είναι δύο με τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερος από τα υπόλοιπα. Άρα μένουν δύο επιλογές, κατά καιρούς μπερδεύονται εκθεσιακά με κοινά από άπειρους εκτροφείς, με αποτέλεσμα να χαλάν οι ράτσες, ίσως να είναι τέτοιος απόγονος, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε όμως. Μετά, ίσως να είναι καινούργια φτεράκια που βγαίνουν και είναι όρθια, ή είναι μαδημένα τα πίσω και πετάγονται αυτά...  :winky:

----------


## maria.lulu

Το "λοφίο" υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Στην αρχή, και εγώ νόμιζα ότι τον μαδούσε ο άλλο αρσενικός, αλλά μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι ήταν συνέχει έτσι. Μαδούσε και εμφανιζόταν πάλι το ίδιο.

----------


## maria.lulu



----------


## stephan

Μάλλον είναι απλά μερικά πούπουλα που αναπτύχθηκαν στραβά ίσως εξαιτίας κάποιου επιφανειακού μικροτραυματισμού που είχε κάποτε. Πάντως όπως πως και να έχει, το look του είναι πολύ ''extreme''  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> Μάλλον είναι απλά μερικά πούπουλα που αναπτύχθηκαν στραβά ίσως εξαιτίας κάποιου επιφανειακού μικροτραυματισμού που είχε κάποτε. Πάντως όπως πως και να έχει, το look του είναι πολύ ''extreme''


ή να είναι crested, νομίζω υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη "σκουφιού" ...!! Άλλα είναι ολόκληρα, άλλα είναι μισά, άλλα έχουν μερικά πούπουλα καρφάκια...!!  :Happy:

----------


## maria.lulu

Στο χρωματισμό τι είναι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Για το κίτρινο ζευγαράκι, το αρσενικό που έχει το τσουλούφι, είναι Green Crested Spangle Budgie...!!  :Happy: 

Δες και άλλα crested σαν το δικό σου... !!

----------


## tsala

το μικρο μου τι ειναι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Το πορτοκαλί είναι κάποιο χρώμα από παιχνίδι που ξέβαψε, ή ( μιας και βλέπω ότι είναι πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία ) ήταν έτσι από πάντα;; Μήπως έφαγε κάτι πορτοκαλί, όπως π.χ καρότο;;

----------


## Pidgey

Ευθύμη καρότο είναι. Το έγραψε ο Γιάννης στο θέμα της παρουσίασης του μικρού, http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%B6%CE%B9%29

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι Spangle Blue Budgie νομίζω τότε...  :winky:

----------


## tsala

ναι καροτακι ηταν...
Ευχαριστω πολυ Ευθυμη!

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι και yellow face type 2

----------


## giorgos@

Τα δικά μου είναι blue black dark.

----------


## Giorgekid

Γιωργο θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γράφεις με κεφάλαια......παιδια εμενα τι ειναι η μπιανκα;;;;

----------


## giorgos@

μια φοτω πιο κοντινη,πιο καθαρη και πλαγια

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρειάζεται Γιώργο.
Η Μπιάνκα σου είναι Dominant Pied...!!  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Thanks ευθυμη!!!!

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Μόλις ανακάλυψα αυτό το θέμα! Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει για το παπαγαλάκι μου;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν και δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος, φαίνεται να έχει στο αίμα του Opaline, Cinnamon και Yellow Face II!!
Βέβαια, έχει και κάτι ακόμη, μάλλον αίμα από λούτινο, γιατί αν δεις έχει κίτρινο τμήματα στο λαιμό -επεκτείνεται πολύ- και προς την βάση της ουράς!!

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη στα λέω όλα αυτά!!  :winky:

----------


## wolf654

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είδος είναι το πράσινο budgie;  :Happy: 




κι αυτό τι είδος είναι, επίσης;  :winky:

----------


## Eliccaios

Το πασινο ειναι αρχεγονο και το δευτερο η ειναι two -dark factor η ειναι Anthracite βγαλε και μια φωτογραφια απο το κατω μερος..

Και κατι ακομα παρε  κλουβη και βαλε τα πουλια σε πιο μεγαλο ειναι μικρο το κλουβακη για παπαγαλακια σαν αυτο που εχεις τον αρχεγονο με την λουτινο τωρα, μια 60 η μια 76 ειναι το καλητερο για ενα ζευγαρι παπαγαλακια..

----------


## wolf654

Ευχαριστώ.  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ με Ελισσαίο. Το πράσινο είναι αρχέγονου χρωματισμού και ίσως Opaline ενώ το κίτρινο είναι καθαρό Lutino. 
Το άλλο στην δεύτερη εικόνα είναι μάλλον Two Dark Factor ή στα ελληνικά διπλός σκούρος παράγοντας και ίσως να φέρει και Opaline, αφού υπάρχει ελάττωση των ριγών στην πλάτη όσο ανεβαίνει στο λαιμό!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Πανεμορφο ειναι το δευτερο!Και τα αλλα φυσικα!!!!!!!

----------


## faidra

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι μετάλλαξεις ειναι τα παπαγαλακια μου;;;;


[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Giorgekid

Καλημέρα φαιδρά!το μπλε παπαγαλακι σου εαν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι ενα μπλε αρχέγονο και το αλλο ειναι yellow face 2 και κουβαλάει και fallow.........,εαν δεν κανω λαθος !!!!!!!!!

----------


## faidra

Στν φωτογραφια μπορει να μην φαινεται τοσο αλλα το μπλε εχει και μια αποχρωσει μωβ.Ποιο χρωμα θα υπερισχυσει στους μελλοντικους νεοσσους;;;;

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Αυτο τι μεταλλαξη ειναι ρε παιδια;Παντως ωραιο χρωμα εχει η Μερουλα μου!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι Pied και Yellow Face type Ι σίγουρα, βέβαια χωρίς να δω τις φτερούγες του στην πλάτη δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν είναι type Ι ή II. Αν είναι κίτρινο ανάμεσα στις ρίγες της πλάτης τότε είναι type ΙΙ !!  :winky:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Να και οι φτερουγες της!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άρα όπως είπαμε:




> Είναι Pied και Yellow Face type Ι


Το κλουβάκι θέλει αλλαγή σίγουρα... είναι μες στην σκουριά και κινδυνεύουν τα πουλιά από δηλητηρίαση!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ξερω Ευθυμη λιγο υπομονη και θα το αλλαξω για ενα πολυ πιο μεγαλο και ολοκαινουριο!!!

----------


## thanos52

Ή απλα μπορεις να το βαψεις με οικολογικο χρωμα!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Οχι θελω να παρω ενα μεγαλυτερο Θανο. :winky:

----------


## christopher

Το είδα εντελώς τυχαία και θα βάλω και εγώ το δικό μου. 

Η καπετάνισσα 



created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βάζε τις πιο λίγο Μαρούλι της Καπετάνισσας Χριστόφορε μιας και μπορεί να την πειράξει και να κάνει αραιές κουτσουλιές (το μαρούλι έχει πολύ νερό μέσα του) !
Στο συγκεκριμένο φύλλο σου συνηστω το 1/4 !!
Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά πάνω από όλα η υγεία ! 
Πολύ όμορφες όλες οι μεταλλάξεις

----------


## serafeim

Χριστοφορε βαλε μου κανα δυο φωτογραφιες ακομη..
απο πανω και στο στηθος να μας διευκολινεις λιγο!  :Happy:

----------


## christopher

> Χριστοφορε βαλε μου κανα δυο φωτογραφιες ακομη..
> απο πανω και στο στηθος να μας διευκολινεις λιγο!




ότι πεις, είναι πιο μικρή εδώ όμως.

----------


## serafeim

Light Blue Spangle μου φενεται.. απο κατω ειναι καθαρο...
Να δουμε τι θα μας πει και κανενας αλλος...

----------


## christopher

Καλό είναι αυτό τώρα κακό??? Δεν ξέρω πολλά από ότι καταλαβαίνεις.
Είναι καλό χρώμα? 

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## serafeim

Τα budgerigar απο μονα τους ειναι εκπληκτικα!
Οποτε οτι χρωματισμο και να εχει για εμενα ισχυει το παραπανω! Εκπληκτικα!
Υποθετω δεν εισαι εκτροφεας, οποτε κρατα το υγιες και μην σε νοιαζει το χρωματακι του!!  :winky:

----------


## christopher

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. 
Βασικές πληροφορίες ήθελα. 
Πως βγαίνει κπλ να έχω μία ιδέα. 

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωραίο ζευγάρι για την καπετάνισσα αν ποτέ το σκεφτείς θα είναι ενα μωβ !
Σεραφείμ ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος ξέρει ... τα μωβ βγαίνουν μόνο στην αρχέγονη μορφή ή και σαν της Καπετάνισσας δλδ να μην έχει ραβδώσεις στο πρόσωπο κτλ. ???

----------


## christopher

Αυτό σκεφτόμουν τώρα με έκανες και χάρηκα. Μοβ έλεγα. 
Άρα του χρόνου με το καλό θα ψάχνω μοβ. 

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κ.Χριστόφορε είναι καταπληκτικά αυτά τα χρώματα στα μπατζι!

----------


## serafeim

Εγω θα το εβαζα με καποιο Pied πρασινοκιτρινο!!
Μου αρεσει αυτη η αλλαγη χρωματων σαν ζευγαρι!!
Τελος παντων, ολες οι αποχρωσεις μπορουν να εχουν γονιδια απο αλλες ειτε φανερα ειτε κρυφα... οποτε ναι υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει Violet Spangle!!!

----------


## tweety

*Πολυ ωραιο θεμα.
Με ενδιαφερει να μαθω τι μεταλλαξη ειναι τα μπατζι μου.
Ας ξεκινησουμε λοιπον απο αυτο το ζευγαρι.
*

----------


## tweety

*Κι αυτο το ζευγαρι?


*

----------

